# can i mount clincher tires on a tubular wheel?



## shute (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright guys i know nothing about tubular wheels except for what i read on the internet and that was after i had pulled the trigger on a set of easton ec90 SLX carbon wheels. Now i need to know if i could put a pair of Michelin pro race 3 tires with a tube on my new wheel sets. Also i heard that i'll need to buy new break pads to use with the carbon wheels as well, i have a pair of TRP R950 breaks. Could someone please let me know which break pads to buy. 

if i only had some more research i would of stuck with tubular wheels :mad2:


----------



## avatar78 (Sep 12, 2005)

:nonod:


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Ditto.

Here is an example of brake-pads designed for use on carbon rims.Hunt around and I'm sure you'll find more configurations. 

http://cyclocrossworld.stores.yahoo.net/swrxyekibrpa.html


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Yes you will need new brake pads and no you can't use clincher tires on a tubular wheel. The channel a clincher tire uses to "grip" the rim is absent on a tubular rim.


----------



## shute (Jan 19, 2008)

so what tire would you recommend?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

shute said:


> so what tire would you recommend?



What type of surface(s) do you want to do most of your riding on? Also what's more important to you cost, ride quality, durability...


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Conti Sprinters are good mid-priced tires. You can get them on the web a lot cheaper than in the LBS. Vittoria glue is good and works well with the Conti tires.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

A good glue job is critical. If you have a local shop that you *really* trust, you could have them do it for you.

But I'd recommend taking this as a learning opportunity. Study up on proper gluing technique--there's tons of threads on it in these forums if you search. Ask lots of questions, get everything you need in place, and take the time to do it right, and I think you'll be very happy with your new wheels.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JimP said:


> Conti Sprinters are good mid-priced tires. You can get them on the web a lot cheaper than in the LBS. Vittoria glue is good and works well with the Conti tires.


Plus one. And if you shop well, you can get the Sprinters for less than what a decent clincher tire costs.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you decide to glue them yourself, get someone w/ some experience to help. you can read all you want, but the first time you do it will be a mess if you don't have some good help.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Have fun with your tubulars. I love 'em. And remember, you can use WD-40 to get the glue off your body parts after you've finally wrestled your first tires into place.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Find someone knowledgeable about mounting tubulars, buy them a 6 pack, and ask them to show you how to do it. I would not recommend a newbie attempt to glue on tubulars without some guidance and I also understand carbon wheels are particularly prone to rolling tires unless they're correctly attached (read: massive road rash)

Lennard Zinn's book has some very helpful instructions on gluing tubulars. But again like a lot of the other replys, DON'T attempt this by yourself the first time!!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*links*

a few links:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tires.html#tubular

http://www.jimlangley.net/wrench/tubular.html

http://www.bikemecca.com/techstuff/sewups.html

http://davesbikeblog.blogspot.com/2007/08/tubulars-part-iii-gluing-tire-to-rim.html


----------

